# Further solving my IBS-D... I've gone from unbearable to "cured" (with strict diet) to almost completely cured



## vanilla_bean (Mar 1, 2015)

Over the last year, I thought I had severe food intolerances - see my signature for details on what I did to "cure" my IBS-D.

However, I recently had a stomach ulcer from stress. I had to go onto anti-acidic medication called Dexilant, and I realized that after my ulcer had healed and I was still taking it, I was able to eat things that normally upset my stomach!

After talking to my GI doctor, he still doesn't know what to think aside from the fact that I (like most of us here) have some disorder that they haven't discovered yet. I'm taking Nexium every day, and it's really opened up my diet to allowing me to eat more grains and not have a horrible day if I cheat and eat a piece of junk food.

Some days, the Nexium still isn't enough, but it's a definite improvement. I noticed my appetite was a lot stronger with the Nexium, and I actually started losing weight, too (talk about an inverse correlation). I really think my stomach was/is overproducing acid without it, and I've noticed that when I'm stressed out, the acid is even worse.

If you have a history of polyps or acid reflux along with IBS-D, I suggest trying a PPI/strong antacid and seeing how you feel after a few days. Rinitidine/Zantac did NOTHING for me, but Nexium (which is over the counter) and Dexilant (prescription) both helped immensely.

Hope this helps someone! Let me know if it's helped you or you have any ideas on what I ought to try next...


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

Your approach is really interesting for me, because I've been having sporadic episodes of acid reflux along with my IBS-D. Can you please let me know, what is the dosage for your Nexium , 20 or 40 mg, probably every morning ?

Thank you


----------



## vanilla_bean (Mar 1, 2015)

Athan, I'm taking the standard 22.3mg dose of Nexium once per day.

I would like to point out an interesting article I read today discussing the links between kidney disease and proton pump inhibitors (PPI's). It's based on a study by the Journal of American Medical Association (JAMA). Highlights from the CBS article:


PPI's may be linked to long term kidney damage/kidney disease
Using a PPI 2x/day increased risk of chronic kidney disease by 46%; 1x/day use increased risk of chronic kidney disease by 15%
Limitations: self-reported data and generally unhealthy participants
This is not a clinical trial and is not conclusive, though it's definitely a yellow flag

Today, CNN published an article about a January 2016 study conducted by the Journal of the American Society of Nephrology (JASN). Highlights from the CNN article:


PPI users in the study had a 96% increase in the risk of kidney failure and 28% increase in the risk of kidney disease (compared to patients taking histamine H2 receptor blockers)
Generally unhealthy patients
The study shows that other PPI-induced side effects include: higher risk of contracting pneumonia, doubled risk of C. difficile infection, and small risk of osteoporosis
Unsure if this is a clinical study or not (I don't believe it is)

I have spoken with both my GI doc and allergist about long-term PPI use. Both agreed it was right for me. One of them is the best doc I've ever encountered and extremely well read, with education from the Ivy League & University of Chicago medical school. Both stated the higher chances of C. Diff, osteoporosis, and pneumonia were more theoretical than they were proven... I'll let you take that as you will.

And to get on my soap box and stray away from studies - any medication you take long term is a calculated risk. While I have a history of kidney stones and bad allergies, I'm generally healthy, and I believe there will be widespread use of fecal matter transplants (FMT's) in coming decades that will cure most GI problems. I plan to stay on Nexium most of the week, but come off it 1-2x/week and go onto my extremely strict diet to give my kidneys a break.

Hopefully, if I continue to monitor my health, keep trying the latest probiotics, and keep up with FMT developments, I will be healthy for long enough until a cure comes along. That said, I did want to alert everyone to the risks that are becoming increasingly apparent with long term PPI use (and alert those with kidney problems, if nothing else).


----------



## Athan (Oct 8, 2015)

I've also read about the dangers of diminishing gastric acids, as they act as a protective wall between the gastrointestinal system and the external environment. I didn't know about the disadvantages of use of PPIs, but I guess, one always has to weigh the benefits vs the potential damage of a medicine.

But, on the other hand there are a lot of studies connecting IBS with acid reflux, so there may be a common basis for both, and your solution could be a good one !

Thank you for the additional info and keep us informed on your progress !!


----------

